# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Wat te nemen bij intensieve training?

## pinadrijver

hallo iederen

ik ben een wielrenner van 19 jaar,ik doe wielrennen van mijn 8ste
en nu sta ik op een punt waar het echt zwaar word
6 dage per week zwaar trainen en 1 tot 2 keer competitie per week,en je kan
er dus van uit gaan dat het soms doorweegt,of soms iets te kort komt in een wedstrijd,nu was de vraag,wat kan ik nemen voor wat meer energie enz..
momenteel neem ik soms wel eens supradyn,davitamon,voedinsuplementen
maar dit heeft niet veel effect

GRAAG HULP AUB

alvast bedankt aan iedereen die me verder kan helpen

----------


## Déylanna

Probeer dit eens : Xenergy van FSI Nutrition. Dit product bestaat uit natuurlijke stoffen, en kan dus door iedereen gebruikt worden.

Xenergy is direct meer energie en meer concentratievermogen voor elk moment en elke gelegenheid; een lange autorit, een namiddag op kantoor, een intensieve training, tentamens of langdurige vergaderingen


Ingredienten

N-Acetyl-Tyrosine  Dit aminozuur wordt van nature in het lichaam geproduceerd en wordt gebruikt tijdens stressvolle activiteiten en verslechtering van het humeur om de norepinephrine reserves te verhogen. De hersenen zetten tyrosine om in drie neurotransmitters, namelijk dopamine, norepinephrine en epinephrine. Deze laatste twee staan beter bekend als de vecht/vlucht hormonen. De eerst genoemde is een neurotransmitter die grotendeels bepaalt hoe goed je voelt. De effecten van tyrosine op het humeur, mentale prestatievermogen, reactievermogen en veiligheid zijn bewezen door tientallen jaren aan studies. 

In het begin van de jaren 80, ontdekte Richard Wurtman, MIT wetenschapper, dat wanneer Tyrosine gecombineerd wordt met een catalysator, het prestatievermogen verbetert, vitaliteit verhoogt, vermoeidheid vermindert en spanningen en stress afnemen. In een recent onderzoek bleek Tyrosine zelfs de maximale kracht met 28,3% te verhogen tijdens een set leg extensions van 15 herhalingen. Je wordt dus niet alleen heel helder en geconcentreerd, je wordt ook flink sterker! 

Kortom; Tyrosine kan dus prestatievermogen verbeteren, energiespiegels verhogen en verschillende persoonlijke gevoelens als welzijn en verstandelijk vermogen verbeteren. 


Taurine - Dit aminozuur zit ook in het meest verkochte energiedrankje ter wereld. Taurine bevordert namelijk de omzetting van glycogeen naar glucose. Glucose is de belangrijkste brandstof voor onze hersenen. Taurine kan dus lichamelijke en geestelijk vermoeidheid uitstellen 


N-Acetyl-Carnitine - De belangrijkste functie van L-Carnitine is het transport van vetzuren naar de mitochondria in het lichaam waar die vetzuren worden afgebroken en worden omgezet tot energie. L-Carnitine is dus noodzakelijk voor het maken van energie uit vetten. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat L-Carnitine effectief is met betrekking tot sport en mentale prestaties, cardiovasculaire gezondheid, gewichthandhaving en nog veel meer. 


Alpha-glycerylphosphorylcholine & Choline Bitartaat  deze varianten van aminozuren helpen zenuwcellen met elkaar te communiceren. Uit verschillende onderzoeken is gebleken dat sporters die choline namen zowel voor de training als aan het eind van de training meer energie hadden. Tevens presteerden zij beter. 


Vitamine B12  Deze vitamine is betrokken bij de productie van rode bloedcellen en bij de synthese van neurotransmitters. Het is een vitamine die essentieel is voor de energiehuishouding en voor een stimulans voor het immuunsysteem. 


Vitamine C - Deze vitamine wordt gebruikt als ondersteuning van de energie, als antioxidant en om het immuunsysteem te versterken. 
Deze vitamins zijn daarnaast essentieel voor de metabolisme van Tyrosine, Xenergy's belangrijkste ingredient. 

Kijk eens op bodystore.nl

Groetjes
Déylanna

----------


## pinadrijver

halllo

dank u voor de reactie,ik zie dat er nog zoveel dingen zijn die me nog sterker en krachtiger lijken op de site van bodystore?is dit zo ?

of kan ik dat product ook nog combineren met iets anders?


alvast bedankt

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Pindadrijver,

Ja het klopt dat er op bodystore inderdaad nog krachtiger middelen zijn.
Herculin is een middel wat bijvoorbeeld al binnen een half uur begint te werken. Dit middel neem je dus ook pas een half uur voor je training.
Op je vraag of je Xenergy kunt combineren met andere middelen, zou ik je willen adviseren om contact op te nemen met Bodystore. Hoewel de meeste middelen gewoon op natuurlijke basis zijn lijkt het me toch verstandig om het na te vragen bij hun. Zij weten wel wat wel en niet kan.
Gr
Déylanna

----------


## pinadrijver

> Hey Pindadrijver,
> 
> Ja het klopt dat er op bodystore inderdaad nog krachtiger middelen zijn.
> Herculin is een middel wat bijvoorbeeld al binnen een half uur begint te werken. Dit middel neem je dus ook pas een half uur voor je training.
> Op je vraag of je Xenergy kunt combineren met andere middelen, zou ik je willen adviseren om contact op te nemen met Bodystore. Hoewel de meeste middelen gewoon op natuurlijke basis zijn lijkt het me toch verstandig om het na te vragen bij hun. Zij weten wel wat wel en niet kan.
> Gr
> Déylanna


hallo
ja het is echt voor wielerwedstrijden voor tijdens de wedstrijd sterker en minder vermoeid dan de andere erbij te rijden,ik heb trouwens xenergy bestelt
het komt vandaag aan normaal,heb ook cytomax bestelt voor het eens te proberen?is dat iets ? en wat kan ik nog bestellen wat goed zou zijn voor een wielrenner?


erg bedankt voor julie hulp

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Pindafrijver.

Je vraagt of cytomax ook iets is.
Daar kan ik je geen antwoord opgeven want dat middel ken ik niet.
Ik heb eens op het net gekeken, en daar praten ze vol lof over cytomax.
Ze zeggen dat het ook wordt gebruikt tijdens de Tour de franc.
(Zie het stukje hieronder)
Of cytomax echt beter is dan de Xenergy, dat weet ik niet. Vraag het gewoon is na bij bodystore.

groetjes
Déylanna



_Er is met geen enkele andere drank meer records gebroken, wedstrijden en Tour de France gewonnen dan met Cytomax. En dat komt maar door één oorzaak, Cytomax werkt! Cytomax is het meest geavanceerde product dat je zult vinden, het is niet zomaar een koolhydraten en elektrolyten leverancier; het verzekert je van een goede vochtbalans, constante energie en stelt vermoeiing tijdens trainingen en wedstrijden merkbaar uit.

Waarom is Cytomax zo speciaal? 

Cytomax is het meest geavanceerde product dat je zult vinden, het is niet zomaar een koolhydraten en elektrolyten leverancier; het verzekert je van een goede vochtbalans, constante energie en stelt vermoeiing tijdens trainingen en wedstrijden merkbaar uit. 

Cytomax geeft je een enorme voorsprong op anderen door: 



Minder of geen krampen meer en betere prestaties. Alpha L-Polylactate – vermindert de ophoping van melkzuur. Melkzuur is verantwoordelijke voor het brandende gevoel in de spieren, voor krampen en voor verlies van prestatievermogen. Je zult niet alleen minder krampen hebben, beter presteren maar je zult ook minder last van spierpijn hebben! 
Constante energie en concentratie - Complex koolhydraten zorgen voor een langdurige afgifte van energie en voorkomen dalingen van de insulinespiegel en dus van energie en concentratie 
Sneller herstel - Anti-oxidanten voorkomen schade aan de spiercellen als gevolg van trainingen 
11% minder zuurstof nodig - Succinaten verbeteren de zuurstoftoevoer naar de spiercellen waardoor je 11% minder zuurstof nodig hebt voor dezelfde prestatie 
Langer presteren - Elektrolyten zorgen ervoor dat de balans binnen de cellen snel wordt hersteld zodat je cellen alle benodigde voedingsstoffen blijven behouden en je minder vocht verliest. Als je het nog niet wist, een vochtverlies van 2% leidt tot een verlies in prestatievermogen van 20%! 
Werkt extreem snel – door de lage osmotische waarde van Cytomax kunnen de voedingstoffen de spiersnellen enorm snel bereiken – net zo snel als water! 
Meer prestatievermogen – Cytomax bevat kruiden die de geestelijke en fysieke inspanning minder zwaar laten lijken dan ze in werkelijkheid is, waardoor je de hele training of wedstrijd wat extra’s kunt geven! 
M akkelijk verteerbaar – Cytomax is zeer licht verteerbaar en geeft geen overdadig vol gevoel. 
_
(bron: www.body-supplies.nl)

----------


## bobracing

Vele voedingssupplementen kunnen bijdragen aan het sporten. Wat wil je precies gaan bereiken?

----------


## sietske763

`weer reclame??
bij andere posten ook

----------


## bobracing

Hoi Sietske,
Nee totaal niet! mag ik niet doorvragen en meedenken ?  :Frown:

----------


## Atleet

Je kunt wel veel sups nemen maar je dagelijkse voeding is wel het belangrijkste.
Ik zou dit soort dingen dus eerder bij je begeleider gaan vragen gezien je wel heel veel doet qwa sporten.

----------


## zimonzlot

Normaal gesproken zal je na 1 tot 2 zware trainingen dezelfde aantal dagen licht moeten trainen, anders kun je last krijgen van overtraining en daar is geen sportvoeding tegen opgewassen. Het is dan ook niet vreemd dat je aangeeft dat je amper effect merkt.
Bron: http://www.optimaalsporten.nl/sporten/overtraining.asp

----------

